# Post Surgery



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy had surgery yesterday so now we are _trying_ to keep him calm- not an easy task in the least. I expected him to be down and out after he got home but within 12 hours of surgery he was clearing the couch in a single bound per the usual. This morning he jumped the baby gate blocking the stairs, ran up them at full speed and jumped into our 4 foot bed so I've had to adjust my expectations this morning. We were sent home with sedatives (our vet understands Vs) which we decided we had to use this morning before he did any major damage to himself- I couldn't even imagine having to put him under again to fix pulled stitches. They were definitely kicking in when I went to leave for work this morning (pictures below). Between my boyfriend and myself we've taken a week of vacation time to spend with him and try to keep him calm and out of trouble so we have a lot of time to fill. I'm going to pick up a new antler, some kong fillers and a few bully sticks to get us started but does anyone have any other ideas of what we can use to keep him occupied but still restrict his movement?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On a leash or crated is the only way to make sure they don't take off on a mad dash.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

When Ruby got spayed she was a nightmare to keep down. We picked her up the next day and they said the pain will keep her down and gave us no sedatives. We got her home and within minutes she scaled the pet gate (never happened before) and found her standing on our kitchen counter liking a plate. She had so much energy she didn't know what to do with herself. They gave me sedatives for her and then it got worse. She would be in a deep sleep that she would lose control and pee all over the place (of course on my new couch). Be careful with the dosage of those because they get pretty out of it.

Ruby's surgery scar was not healing so we ended up having the Vet keep her for 3 days and they sedated and crated her. It was the best decision for her to heal.

V's are hard to keep down -hopefully I had an extreme case and your boy will stay calm.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We decided to leash him in addition to the sedatives. So far it's proving to be a good idea but he does have a tendency to pull on his leash. Hopefully that doesn't happen. Crating him could be a disaster since he riots in it when we're home.

RubyRoo- I actually read through the thread you had when Ruby was spayed. It sounds like her and Haeden could be peas in a pod following surgery! I thought about him being a little too relaxed and peeing so we're definitely going to be on the look out. Our vet said she would usually give him a 25mg dosage of the med but because they were out of the 25mg pills he is to get 1-3 10mg pills. We gave him 2 this morning he was out within 20 minutes. He seems comfortable which is what I'm worried about- but last night he was a little TOO comfortable and was acting like a V who didn't have anything happen to them. Poor Ruby having to stay at the vet. That had to have been heartbreaking.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Depending on the type of surgery, you can probably still go for some long, slow on-leash walks that will help tire him out. I agree, it's not easy!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

When we got Riley neutered we had the same problem. We did get sedatives from our vet. We picked him up the same day of the surgery and he was down for the better part of that day. The next day....not so much. We called the vet and he said that they don't worry about the activity level of males so much as the females. Something about the muscles being where they are in a female as opposed to a male. He seemed to be fine, we just didn't let him jump on or off anything. He healed just fine. Maybe it was just him. That was our experience. Good luck!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

After Dozers neuter we was very active. We got extra sedatives bec he had to remain int he crate, which he hated, while we were at work. So he was done on a Wednesday and we had to sedate him through the following week. He went thru two cone collars in one day when we tried no sedatives and licked himself to a light bleed. I know drugs are scary but it's what might work best to speed the healing process. How old is your boy? Dozer was 14 months so I think not being a little bitty puppy makes it worse as far as energy is concerned.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

KB87, I have no advice beyond what's been offered. Just wanted to say -- those are some very cute pictures of sleepy Haeden!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kay, thank you for the reassurance. He's allowed on the furniture so he has been curling up on the couch which he can basically step up onto. Last night he jumped off of the back of it (twice) which is a different store. I scolded him and he gave me a "I didn't mean to mom. I'll never do it again!" face so I think we're on the same wavelength now. We also rearranged the living room furniture so it's all against walls and there's nothing to jump off of. Last night we also slept on a futon in the living room so he didn't have to go up stairs or feel tempted to jump on/off of our bed. I think it was successful so that will likely be the plan for a few days. But I'm glad to hear your boy was still active and nothing bad happened.

SCD, we're going to have to get more sedatives and a cone for next week since he'll have to be crated Wednesday and Thursday next week. I'm living in fear of him licking that spot and having to go in to fix what he's undone. Glad to hear that your boy successfully survived his crate after his and to know sedatives and a cone are the best option. He's 10 months so he's still pretty active. I couldn't imagine doing this with a 5 month old V though! They're a breed that definitely tests our limits- I'm experiencing that through this process.

mswhipple, thank you. I had to post the pictures. He looked too darn cute and sleepy to not take advantage


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think if you do it a smaller space that doesn't afford much room for zoomies, some nose work games like the 2nd (cup) and 3rd (blanket) activities in this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJxG--4t3SU

It may not work for your dog, but I've found when playing with my sister's 5mo old dachshund mix that he can be in typical super-hyper-puppy mode, but as soon as I initiate a game of find it, he calms down, focuses, and moves much more deliberately and slowly.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, our efforts have failed. He started bleeding and we're heading to the vet in a bit as soon as he's out of a big surgery with another animal. The fun continues...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no! These dogs are so hard to keep still. You may need to go with the sedate and crate route. Not easy but it works.


----------

